# Русификация KDE

## lyuq

как установить интернационализацию KDE, emerge kde-i18n требует ввести еще требуемый язык, но как? что-то я этого не нашел.

----------

## Zoltan

```
LINGUAS=ru emerge kde-i18n
```

Можно еще какой-нибудь язык добавить кроме "ru" через пробел.

----------

## lyuq

Спасибо, а то я этот LINGUAS=ru куда только не пихал, а перед emerge что-то не додумался поставить.

----------

## Zoltan

Еще можно

```
export LINGUAS=ru

emerge kde-i18n
```

. Просто надо чтобы переменная LINGUAS была установлена в момент выполнения "emerge kde-i18n".

----------

## lyuq

И еще вопрос, уже не про KDE, как устанавливать masked пакеты?

----------

## Zoltan

Зависит от пути, которым пакет был замаскирован. Если его версия прописана в /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, тогда достаточно эту строчку добавить в /etc/portage/package.unmask файл (если этого файла и директории нету, то создать их).

Если в ебилде прописано ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch", то ставить пакет надо 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~arch emerge <имя пакета>
```

 при этом надо arch заменить на конкретную архитектуру, к примеру, ~x86.

Если в ебилде написано -arch, то скорее всего пакет либо не соберется, либо не будет работать на данной архитектуре. Но при большом желании можно организовать т.н. portage overlay, локальные свои ебилды в /usr/local/portage и там исправить ебилд чтобы у него не было -arch в ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

----------

## lyuq

еще раз спасибо!!!

----------

## Selecter

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS=ru emerge kde-i18n
> ```
> ...

 

А как быть, если хочешь поставить kde-i18n именно версии 3.1.3?

----------

## Zoltan

 *Selecter wrote:*   

> А как быть, если хочешь поставить kde-i18n именно версии 3.1.3?

 

```
emerge =kde-i18n-3.1.3
```

----------

## Selecter

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

>  *Selecter wrote:*   А как быть, если хочешь поставить kde-i18n именно версии 3.1.3? 
> 
> ```
> emerge =kde-i18n-3.1.3
> ```
> ...

 

Команда не срабатывала. Оказалось, что нет такого ebuild-а в моём portage. Где его взять?

----------

## Zoltan

Это потому что 3.1.3 это уже слишком старая версия, ее уже давно удалили из portage. Самая старая на данный момент 3.1.4, а вообще надо уже ставить 3.1.5.

----------

## Selecter

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> Это потому что 3.1.3 это уже слишком старая версия, ее уже давно удалили из portage. Самая старая на данный момент 3.1.4, а вообще надо уже ставить 3.1.5.

 

localhost root # emerge --pretend kde-i18n

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-1.1.5 [1.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.5 [3.1.3-r1]

INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/kde-base/-MERGING-arts-1.1.5

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1.5 [3.1.3]

INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/kde-base/-

Mismash в версиях не будет, если остальные пакеты kde старой версии 3.1.3?

----------

## Zoltan

 *Selecter wrote:*   

>  *Zoltan wrote:*   Это потому что 3.1.3 это уже слишком старая версия, ее уже давно удалили из portage. Самая старая на данный момент 3.1.4, а вообще надо уже ставить 3.1.5. 
> 
> localhost root # emerge --pretend kde-i18n
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Как правило это не страшно. Достаточно чтобы kdelibs + kdebase были нужной версии, остальные пакеты довольно независимые. Но лучше заапгрейдить весь KDE, там с версии 3.1.3 исправлено много багов и уязвимостей.

----------

## Selecter

Как лучше готовиться к update?

Я делаю так: 1) Качаю сырцы 2) -B (buildonly) 3) -K

----------

## TheCat

что то не получается русифицировать KDE. i18n-ru установил. пути в XF86Config к шрифтам прописал и пофиг. все равно квадратики в КДЕ.

пробывал и с xfs сервером и без него...

где копать?

----------

## TheCat

что то не получается русифицировать KDE. i18n-ru установил. пути в XF86Config к шрифтам прописал и пофиг. все равно квадратики в КДЕ.

пробывал и с xfs сервером и без него...

где копать?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *TheCat wrote:*   

> что то не получается русифицировать KDE. i18n-ru установил. пути в XF86Config к шрифтам прописал и пофиг. все равно квадратики в КДЕ.
> 
> пробывал и с xfs сервером и без него...
> 
> где копать?

 

Здесь был? http://gentoo.ru:8080/trans/guide-localization.html

----------

